# What's up with the Calendar?!



## Mavenelle (Jan 15, 2004)

Who is basem82? 

And what have they done to the calendar?!? 


It's full of nonsense. 

 


I mean, I appreciate good nonsense now and then. 

And while I prefer mine to be spontaneous... I can't blame someone for wanting to schedule it. 


It just seems... out of place.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I removed it all.


----------

